# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  New UB Extended release v1.0.5 at 04/07/2012

## mohamed73

Released UB Extended version *1.0.5* at *04/07/2012*  World First: Samsung S6102,S5690 unlock (read codes, internet connection required, more coming soon)GUI fixesNew pinfinder format added with new version (2.0.0.2)Updated pinfinder communication (in some cases program could not communicate with the pinfinder)Added Samsung S5360 unlock (read codes, internet connection needed), flashing

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي 
متابعة رائعة*

----------

